# #29-Mine Engine, All new macro pictures



## Metal Butcher (Mar 21, 2010)

#1 I wasn't very pleased with the pictures that were posted yesterday. The taller size of the engine made taking pictures at a distance necessary, and doesn't show much detail. 
I started a new thread since those that already saw the pictures would not have the opportunity to view the close ups, unless they re-visited the build thread photos.







#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7






#8






#9






-MB


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 21, 2010)

WOW! th_confused0052


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks great.

I like the touch of copper you used.

 th_wav

SAM


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 21, 2010)

MB,
Now even better :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 21, 2010)

You did a good job, Rick. Everything looks just right!
The copper steam chest cover is set off nicely by the brass, and the red and black is a nice combo.

Dean


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 21, 2010)

Rick,
A lot of fine workmanship shows in those photos.  Thm: Thm:
Fine build and an enjoyable journey for us to follow along.
Thank you for sharing.
Gail in NM


----------



## slick95 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rick,

Just Beautiful :bow: :bow: :bow:

Thanks for sharing your build...

Jeff


----------



## ksouers (Mar 21, 2010)

Rick,
Simply awesome! 

Great work, I love the details. Just awesome!


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow!, what a wonderful response! 

Jeff02, Sam in LA, Philjoe5, Deanofid, GailInNM, slick95., and Ksouers.

Thank you one and all, for all your complimentary responses!

The support and camaraderie shown by the members of this forum is incredible! 

Thanks again, you guys are the best! :bow:

-Rick


----------



## joe d (Mar 22, 2010)

Rick

Those close-ups wouldn't let you hide any blemishes. On the other hand, there don't seem to be any!

Really impressive fit and finish, another fine job Sir :bow: :bow:

Regards, Joe


----------



## rake60 (Mar 22, 2010)

Beautiful craftsmanship Rick! :bow:

Your build looks like a working engine.
All it needs is a few spatters of black paint around the bearings to
simulate the normal grease flinging. 

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Mar 22, 2010)

Rick,

Very very nice. :bow: :bow:

Have you changed your colour scheme ??? or did you feel a particular need for this engine. ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 22, 2010)

Ditto on every compliment here. Now, I'll be the only one asking this question: What is the wood base? Bubinga?

-Trout


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 22, 2010)

Joed, rake60, Maryak, and Troutsqueezer. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Thank you for your interest and ongoing support. And also, thank you for all the wonderful compliments!

To answer your questin Bob, I wanted to try out a few new different colors and combination's. I like the sage-mist green a lot, but felt it may have become a bit repetitious. I noticed quite a few two tone engines being presented on the forum and became aware that it is an attractive alternative to a single color finish. Plus I was almost out of the green, and had a full can of hot rod black, and red oxide primers. The pieces ended up with a three part finish. A thin primer coat of sage-mist green self etching primer, a base coat of either red oxide or black primer, and a dry-misted clear lacquer top coat. I can't say for sure if this is the beginning of a new color scheme that I'll continue to use, since the green is still my favorite.

To answer you question Trout. I used Che-Chen wood for the #29 base. Its a little darker than the Bubinga wood I used on the #41 but it has a similar grain texture and density, almost like a lighter color version of Che-Chen that I used on the #29 and #33. I think that the lighter Bubinga has a richer and warmer color. Both have a hard, solid, and heavy feel unlike most domestic hardwoods.

-MB


----------

